# Bangkok | After 10 years



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

Visited for the first time back in year 2007.
After almost 11 years, I'm back.
First time for the mother and sis.

A lot has changed with Bangkok since then. 
People still mistake me for a Thai.

Day 1:
Long time no see Thailand.


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

Walking distance from our hotel is Neon Market Pratunam. It's basically a street food park.
1 and 4 by azumiii
2 and 3 by sis

Failing flatlay of pad thai. It was yummy, just didnt look like it. Food photography is the hardest, I swear.


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

Day 3 shots
Ideo Q at Rama IV. Pigeons enjoying their morning view


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

Baiyoke I


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

Random footbridge in Bangkok:
Clean, no posters or tarps hanging on it, modern design, spacious, shaded
Day 2


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

Traffic in the palace


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

The Address Chidlom


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Bangkok


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Bangkok


Thanks. ive been researching for the best place in the Pratunam neighborhood (where we are booked) for taking photo of the "Pixel" building Maha Nakhon Ritz Carlton but it is always somehow blocked by older buildings and I can only see about a third of it or sometimes just the topmost floors. 

Today, our last day I tried one last time after failing to have a good view from Lumpini Park and Im glad I found a spot in MBK Mall. 

It's the best I can do but Im sure its more majestic if I went near very near it. Also, not many people in Bangkok know about this building. Is it ugly? I like it.

Taken from restricted area  in 7th floor, MBK Mall


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

Something caught my eye from Day 1 and on my last day in Bkk, I cant help but stare and appreciate its beauty. If it is one of bkk's old buildings, this one has aged gracefully. 

I cant get enough of it.


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

View from our hotel room in Pechburi


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

^^I didnt realize Ive posted that photo before. Just cant help but appreciate its beauty. Its like a castle. Something different from all the glassy buildings in most cities. I imagine count Dracula staring from his penthouse window


----------

